# شرح كافي وكامل عن gsm



## عبدالله المجاهد (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :

رأيت خلال الأعوام القليلة الماضية قلة المواد والمواضيع التي تتكلم عن GSM بشكل عام فهناك الكثير من المهندسين الجدد الذين يحتاجون المساعدة في مجال هندسة الاتصالات والعمل في شركات الاتصالات التي تطلب الخبرة وتكون المقابلات معهم فيها صعوبة لعدم وجود الاطلاع الكافي لذلك سأبدأ هنا باذن الله الشرح عن النظام بكل توابعة (RF engineering - microwave-DC power) وأرجو من اهل الخبرة الدخول معي ووضع كل خبراتهم هنا لنفيد ونستفيد..


----------



## abdalla5 (10 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع شيق*

:20:موضوع شيق وموافق لعصر تدفق المعلومات واظن انه سيفيدنا كثيرا:75:


----------



## محمد شلقاني (20 فبراير 2009)

عبدالله المجاهد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد على سليم عطيه (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله المجاهد (20 فبراير 2009)

في البداية يجب على من لديه رغبة بالعمل في مجال الاتصالات ان يحدد توجهه منذ البداية ... فهل هو ( DC Power engineer أو RF engineer أو MICROWAVE engineer ..إلخ) وغالبا ما تحدد إحتايجات الشركات توجه المهندس الجديد ( fresh engineer ) ونحن هنا من البداية سنشرح وندعم بالصور كل اختصاص على حده بلغة عربية مدعمة بإنجليزية وهو بمثابة إنطلاقة نفيد بها مهندسينا وممن لديهم رغبة على تعلم GSM.


----------



## يا حبيبي (21 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع اخي عبدالله
ننتظــــــــــــــــــــــــرك


----------



## infractor hawk (23 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز 
انا حاليا اعمل لشركة زين مهندس ميكروويف 
فانا مستعد للتعاون


----------



## حودةالجن (23 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رائع واللة*

مشكور مهندس عبداللة ياريت تفيدنا بهذا الموضوع

كنت عايز اسئل حضرتك سؤال.اية هى الاشياء المهمة او الدورات امهمة لكى يستطيع

الواحد التقديم فى مثل هذه الشركات.واكون شاكر لسيادتك


----------



## alaish (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله الخير الوفير....ووفقك الى كل خير

RF engineer 

شكرا...


----------



## عبدالله المجاهد (25 فبراير 2009)

*آسف جدا على التأخير ولكني أجمع أورقي وألملم مراجعي وسنبدأ إن شاء لله خلال أيام قلائل .*


----------



## أبو فاتن (25 فبراير 2009)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

حقيقة أخي الكريم أحب أن أشيد على يدك بخصوص هذا الموضوع

وهو أول سبب وأقوى سبب لإنظمامي لهذا المنتدى
لان هذا مجال عملي 

وحاظر معاك اليوم وكل يوم عشان استفيد ونفيد ان شالله

دمت بود


----------



## atefa6 (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على مجهودك القيم


----------



## ramy_abdo (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا على مجهودك مقدما

و لكننا فى انتظارك باقصى سرعة


----------



## نبضة (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير نرجو الإفادة


----------



## نبضة (19 مارس 2009)

أرجو أن تقبلونى عضوة معكم فى هذه الدورة 
نبضة بكالوريوس هندسة قسم إتصالات 2008


----------



## م/آية الرحمن (19 مارس 2009)

انا أيضا ان شاء الله حنضم معاكم ويارب نستفيد
أنا طالبة هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات مستوى ثاني
بس عايزة اعرف حتبدأو امتى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسماعيل المهندس (20 مارس 2009)

*كتاب عن ال gsm تفضل*

انا مهندس كهر باء واحب الاتصالات واحب اساعد بهذا الكتاب 
اخوووووكم اسماعيل


----------



## بروبرو (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
يمكن ان اساعدتك حتى تتم المعرفة للجميع ولكن كل المعلومات المتوفرة لدي باللغة الانجليزية
فما هو رائك

ابو البراء


----------



## فايق الربيع (6 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

ألف شكرا يا مهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nooralhaq (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
نحن في انتظار البداية


----------



## مرام بسيم (18 يونيو 2009)

هااااااااااااااي مشكور


----------



## angel2009 (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع وانا بانتظار اضافتك حيث اننا درسنا هذا الموضوع خلال دراستنا في الكلية ونرغب في تطوير معلوماتنا ، مهندسة اتصالات من العراق


----------



## shalash_1234 (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك وياريت تكمل باقى الموضوع الشيق ده بنفس الحماس
ربنا يوفقك
منتظر كلامك المفيد فى هذا الموضوع لانه بيهمنى بالفعل ومحتاج لكل معلومه فيه


----------



## يحيى قناوى (28 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله ان فيه اهتمام من ناحية ال micro wave لانها فى الجامعات مابتتدرسش فى وقت كافى


----------



## الطالب111 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان تقبلوني كصديق وعضو معكم في هذا المنتدى وهذا الفسم الرائع خصوصا اني محتاج لة كثيرا لاني حصلت على عمل ضمن هذا الاختصاص وانا اتلقى الان دورات في هذا المجال ولكني اريد ان اتميز به لاني احببت هذا المجال منذ البداية ونا مستعد للافادة بما لدي من معلومات واستفيد بما لديكم من وانا الان اتلقى دورة في المايكروويف لينك وشكرا


----------



## AllamArabi (25 ديسمبر 2009)

_*ارجو ان نبدأ بوضع خطة للموضوع من احد المراجع و نبدأ بالمناقشة و الشرح و سنجد بعد مرور وقت قصير بأن الموضوع اصبح ثري بمشاركات الاعضاء و نشكر الاخ صاحب الفكرة و التي بدأها في شهر فبراير / شباط اشكركم*_


----------



## المعتز بالله (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي توكل على الله ونحن معك ان شاء الله


----------



## bet.handsa (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
صراحه الموضوع حلو ومهم شديييد 
وياريت برضوا تقبلونى معاكم ...انا عضوه جديده خريجه هندسه اتصالات 2009 ودرست فى السودان
وبجد بتمنى استفيد وافيد لو الله قدرنى 
ومنتظره البرنامج


----------



## wsm_1981 (6 يوليو 2010)

thanksssssssss


----------



## ksmksam (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
حسب علمكم هل يوجد نضام تجاري يساعد الروبوت او السيارة لمعرفة موقعها لاقرب 10CM 
حتى لو احتاج الى حساس اوجهاز مرتبط مع الاقمار الصناعية(navigation system)


----------



## nos3112 (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليك بس وين الموضوع ماباين


----------



## بسام العزام (8 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام العزام (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي بس مو شايف الموضوع


----------



## tamrr (17 أغسطس 2010)

هو فين يابشمهندس اللنكات دى مفيش حاجة خالص


----------



## giovani (21 سبتمبر 2010)

mashkor kterr


----------



## حمود الزعبي (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا كثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرر


----------



## المجبري جالو (14 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## amgda (14 يناير 2011)

ياريت لو فى شركات اتصالات محتاجه مهندسين اتصالات حديثى التخرج ضعوا الروابط لانى تعبت من البحث


----------



## lمحمد زكي علي (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا طالب في الفرقة الثالثة اتصالات واريد شرح gsm باللغة العربية


----------



## محمد حسنى عثمان (2 مارس 2011)

نحن فى الانتظار متى ستبدأ وفقك الله


----------



## saad_srs (4 مارس 2011)

اسماعيل المهندس قال:


> انا مهندس كهر باء واحب الاتصالات واحب اساعد بهذا الكتاب
> اخوووووكم اسماعيل


 جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد2025 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحت عايز اللينك بتاع شرح ال gsm بالعربي


----------



## nadar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ملشاء الله على هذا الموضوع الرئع فعلا نحتاجه


----------



## nadar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررا لسيادتكم


----------



## ادور (3 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا مهم جدا ولكن بعض الدول ما موجود وشكرا كلم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## eng_asmaa2009 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moatheb (20 فبراير 2012)

انا اعمل في شركة اسياسيل واحتاج معلومات عن RF_engineering


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (23 فبراير 2012)

*ان شاء الله​*


----------



## sabbah88 (27 فبراير 2012)

اين الموضوع يا اخي؟؟؟؟


----------



## yasir_eng (31 مايو 2013)

اين الشرح


----------

